# Seeking players for Conan Hyborian Age using Star Wars saga Edition d20 rules!



## daddystabz (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a complete copy of the EXCELLENT conversion of Star Wars Saga Edition rules into sword & sorcery by the Gneech http://www.gneech.com/swordandsorcery/index.html.  This is the best representation of sword & sorcery I have seen yet.  Star Wars Saga Edition rules work fantastically for a game like Conan.  I will be allowing feats, monsters, spells, etc. also from the Conan RPG from Mongoose.  So this game will be Mongoose Conan with Saga Edition d20 game mechanics, which means it will play fast and furiously, with no lack of depth or adventure!

We will be playing in the Columbus, Ohio area and I am seeking 4-6 players.  I am considering having us meet locally at the Guardtower rpg store or another location based upon player preference.  Day of the week and time will be decided upon after I get some interest in playing from some players out there.  I am looking at taking everyone's availability into account and then having us all decide on a time/place to be fair and to make sure all of us can participate or as many as possible.  I am also open to playing either once per week or once every other week.  That will be voted upon with the players as well.


----------



## daddystabz (Apr 27, 2008)

Any interest at all? This is a really fantastic ruleset and if you know the Star Wars Saga Edition rules, then you are ready to go! If not, they are easy to learn and play fast and furious! This is too good a game to not have any interest!


----------

